# Full time



## scoopdog

Looking for experinced Foreman that would like to move up to Superintendent of a small design/build landscape and snow removal company. You will be managing 3 crews during the summer months and 30 snowplow subs/ employees in the winter. We are located in the Cincinnati area. 40K + , Drug free work place, Spanish speaking labor force, Must be willing to relocate housing available. 513-NURSERY


----------



## Maine2WA

you still have this position available?


----------

